# My Kilo TT update - Urban/Townie



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Well, after a year now of FG/SS I have found out what I use my bikes for. My Madison is my long Fixed ride and my Kilo TT in SS/FG is for commuting, Urban riding and Family riding towing the kids. Winter here is SS for towing kids and what not. Summer its Fixed.

So I adjusted thing like bars and cages where Its great now for its true uses.

Here are some updated pics form today

The bar is a Velo-Orange Milan bar with Cardiff Leather grips


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Very similar to how I have my Steamroller set up. I went with the VO Tourist bars, though.

Looks great. Classy ride.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very nice........I love the bars


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Very nice........I love the bars



kinda like priest bars or cinelli valencia... I have mine turned down or upside-down. pretty comfy that way. also cut 'em down a bit


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> kinda like priest bars or cinelli valencia... I have mine turned down or upside-down. pretty comfy that way. also cut 'em down a bit


I am going to try them turned down.


----------



## tubeman (Feb 12, 2010)

I had bars like that and took them off. They bother my wrists after a while. Replaced mine with bullhorns which I really like.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Very classy but not over the top. Looks really fun. Silver fenders would be ace.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

m_s said:


> Silver fenders would be ace.


No room with 25c tires on this frame. My SKS Racebalde Fenders do fit.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

How do you like that Cardiff saddle? It looks nice but being a Brooks fan I would be currious before taking the plunge to pick one up.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

A from Il said:


> How do you like that Cardiff saddle? It looks nice but being a Brooks fan I would be currious before taking the plunge to pick one up.


I like as much as my Brooks Team Pro I have on the Madison.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Those VO Milans are my favorite citybike bars of all time...two of my bikes have them, and a third pair is on the way. I thought originally I would have to cut down some of the excess grip length, but once they're installed they looked (and functioned) beautifully.


----------



## sankris48 (May 12, 2010)

Hey, Townie Lovers, I am new to this and do not know how to get my question out there...if anyone can read this, please tell me about your townie. 

Mine is brand new and sounds like a tin can. Within any .02 miles, it makes a sound like someone dropped a flip top lid into an empty can. The store says this is normal. Is it? 

Please advise.

Thanks!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

no - bikes in tune are quiet. It should make zero noise. Get a second opinion from another shop. Then change shops!


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

Agreed, your bike should be quiet. but you know what always sounds like like that? My shoelaces hitting the frame each time my food goes round the crank .


----------



## sankris48 (May 12, 2010)

Thank you. Now I can be confident when talking to bike shop. No shoe laces, but good to know.


----------



## sankris48 (May 12, 2010)

*Shoelaces*

Thanks, good to know.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

sankris48 said:


> The store says this is normal.


Did they spend much time looking at it or did they just shrug it off? I'd have a hard time going back to this shop, either way.

If it is a constant rattling, you could have a piece of debris either loose inside the frame tubing or in the hollow section of your rims. If it's any of this, it should be easy to identify where the ratting is coming from. If it's over bumps, check to see if any brake cable housing is bumping against the frame. It could also be loosely a loosely bolted item, like a bottle cage or poorly installed fenders, assuming you have either on your bike.


----------

